

Does anyone know what happened to newmogul.com? - osipov

http://www.newmogul.com/
======
wheels
Note that it was nickb's site, who disappeared from HN as well three months
back:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=nickb>

------
jacquesm
Wasn't prakash involved as well ?

Found this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=775507>

------
newsdog
Since it was all about the economy crashing, I figure when it died the other
day, it was art imitating life.

